# Gibbus?



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I am 90% sure this is a lil gibbus. What do you guys think,

reference :




























My new fish:


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

COME ON GUYS! 48 views and no responses?!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks like a Gibbus to me, From these pictures and others. I would say 90%


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

yer, i agree most likely s.gibbus. collection point?


----------

